
Show HN: We are building an alternative to monitoring metrics on dashboards - jainaayush05
https://www.deathofdashboards.com
======
jainaayush05
Hi all,

I'm the co-founder of an early stage SaaS company. While running the company,
we found ourselves tracking our tech and infrastructure metrics by creating
100s of dashboards.

But just creating dashboards didn't help. We needed to spend time and efforts
in monitoring those dashboards. We got emails from customers telling us that
the platform was slow for them - wasn't this the job of the dashboard?

We ended up tracking everything but monitoring nothing. Setting up thresholds
based alerts didn't work because of the volume of metrics and stuff like
trends and seasonality.

This got us thinking - Is there a better way to work with dashboards?

Tools like Datadog and New Relic were way too complicated for us.

We've documented our thoughts here, and I really look forward to understanding
if this is genuinely a problem faced by founders, or is it all in our head!

------
nikiriya08
Yes I am totally interested to know more about this

------
anshutank
This concept is so cool.

